# Pics from 3/7/08-3/9/08



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

NE Ohio 22" in 3 days.


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Couple more.*

Just a couple more from the same event. Last pics is at about 8:30 a.m. on Sunday just after my plow motor quit. I quess after 25 hours of plowing it just got tired.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, i was watching that storm on tv you guys got hammered.


----------



## Landmark1 (Feb 5, 2007)

*2 short videos from 3/8/08*


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Picks And Videos I Love The Music. That Song Rocks!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics and videos!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice vids and pics...thankyou


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NOTHING LIKE A BIG DADDY ..........THANKS FOR THE VIDS AND PICS*


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't want to start a new thread or hijack this one, just wanted to share my only pic that I have from this blizzard. This is a nice little drift I had to bust through! Enjoy!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics and videos! Thats a damn good plowing song!!


----------

